# Modifying an AGR ticket?



## Faraz (Mar 11, 2008)

Once a ticket has been issued, what are my options for changing the dates or cancelling it entirely? From what I read, I would have to return them for a refund then book a new reservation from scratch? Is there any fee for that?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 11, 2008)

Faraz said:


> Once a ticket has been issued, what are my options for changing the dates or cancelling it entirely? From what I read, I would have to return them for a refund then book a new reservation from scratch? Is there any fee for that?


There is no fee to return the ticket(s), but you must indeed return them via mail to AGR to get your points back. No changes are permitted, except by returning the tickets and having new tickets issued.

Note: I highly recommend that when returning tickets that you use at least certified mail. Those tickets are valuable and I think it is worth having some way to verify and prove that AGR got them.


----------



## mark t diehl (Mar 11, 2008)

Faraz said:


> Once a ticket has been issued, what are my options for changing the dates or cancelling it entirely? From what I read, I would have to return them for a refund then book a new reservation from scratch? Is there any fee for that?


You can call AGR and ask them to change the travel dates or cancal your trip, you will have to mail your tickets back in and they wll credit your account or have you pick up your new tickets up the day you travel.


----------



## Louis (Mar 18, 2008)

Faraz said:


> Once a ticket has been issued, what are my options for changing the dates or cancelling it entirely? From what I read, I would have to return them for a refund then book a new reservation from scratch? Is there any fee for that?


No charge for making changes or cancelling. That said, there are different methods to be observed depending on a few things.

If you have an AGR reservation and you are picking up the ticket from an AMTRAK ticket agent, AND, if you have not yet had the ticket printed, then you can call the AGR agent and have them cancel the reservation with a credit back to your AGR account. If AGR is sending the tickets to you then they are considered printed when the reservation is made and you must wait to receive them and then send them back.

If you need to make a change to your reservation then you must call AGR and have an AGR agent make the change. Regular AMTRAK ticket agents cannot make changes to AGR reservations. Once the change is made, a ticket exchange, if needed, can be done at an AMTRAK ticket agent.

My experience, when I needed to change my day of departure and I already had printed tickets in hand, was to call AGR and have them change the reservation then exchange the tickets at an AMTRAK ticket agent. The agent in Kalamazoo Michigan was unable to get the exchange to work, but the agent in Chicago Illinios had no trouble at all. I concluded that a lot has to do with the agent's understanding of how AGR tickets work within the reservation system.


----------



## rtabern (Mar 23, 2008)

The best advice is not to have the ticket printed (IF POSSIBLE OF COURSE) until you are sure you're going.

I made a reservation for CHI-LAX on 421 and told them I'd just pick it up at the ticket office in MKE.

Then I was sitting there thinking about it and realized I could get a free MKE-CHI and LAX-SAN ticket out of the deal too, so I called back and re-booked the trip from MKE-SAN on Hiawatha/421/Surfliner.

Since I didn't pick it up yet, they did it right there on the computer... no penalities or problems.

It saved me over $40.

And remember, tickets on services like the Hiawatha and Surfliners are un-reserved. So you can always tack on a CHI-MKE or LAX-SAN leg on to your AGR trip and use the tickets at a later date too!!


----------



## AlanB (Mar 23, 2008)

rtabern said:


> The best advice is not to have the ticket printed (IF POSSIBLE OF COURSE) until you are sure you're going.


The problem is that AGR insists on mailing you the tickets if you make a reservation that is more than 1 month away from the current date. It is only if you make the reservation within 30 days of travel that you can pick up the tickets from the Quik-Trak machine.

This policy makes no sense to me at all, but it is what it is. If one pays for one's tickets, one must pay to have them mailed to you, unless you live near and board at an unstaffed station. But if your getting free tickets, Amtrak will mail them to you for free. Go figure! :blink:


----------



## rmgreenesq (Apr 11, 2008)

AlanB said:


> The problem is that AGR insists on mailing you the tickets if you make a reservation that is more than 1 month away from the current date. It is only if you make the reservation within 30 days of travel that you can pick up the tickets from the Quik-Trak machine.
> This policy makes no sense to me at all, but it is what it is. If one pays for one's tickets, one must pay to have them mailed to you, unless you live near and board at an unstaffed station. But if your getting free tickets, Amtrak will mail them to you for free. Go figure! :blink:


I agree, this makes no sense at all. I recently madr my first redemption of AGR points for a bedroom to ORL to take the family to the house of mouse. AGR is mailing me the tickets. Not sure why as between now and the time I get the tickets, I will wander by four different banks of QuickTrak machines (RTE and NWK twice) Must be an accounting or work flow management thing. Maybe AGR never got the memo.....

Rick


----------

